# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Decking stairs and stringer footings

## BikeBoy

Building a deck, time to the stairs. I'm using decking boards as the stair and are having blind stringer (that is you cant see the stringers as they will be behind the boards. In between the deck and the ground there will be two steps. I've made most of the stringers, but cant seem to find what is required for footings. 
If I can get away with digging a 300mm round hole to a dept of 300 and filling with concrete per stringer landing that would be great. I suspet that will be more than adequate, but would like the expert opion of other forum members to confirm. 
Thanks.

----------


## ringtail

Thats heaps for a 2 step flight of stairs

----------


## easterndecks

Agreed

----------


## BikeBoy

What type of foundations do you think I would need?

----------


## ringtail

> What type of foundations do you think I would need?

  For the stairs ? You could get away with just a pad like 200 round and 150 deep as long as they are secured to the landing properly. If in doubt make them 300 x 300 which, as you stated, is more than adequate

----------


## shauck

You could make a rectangular landing rather than pads.

----------


## ringtail

Agree

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  I have commonly had the base of up to 3 steps simply on well set pavers of 50mm or sometimes 75mm - so long as the top is properly fixed of course.

----------


## ringtail

Although, I still prefer to mount the stringers on stirrups or similiar so they are clear of the ground for termites and rot. Sitting on the ground or on pads has been the death of many a staircase

----------


## Bloss

> Although, I still prefer to mount the stringers on stirrups or similiar so they are clear of the ground for termites and rot. Sitting on the ground or on pads has been the death of many a staircase

   :What he said:  Although TP makes that less of an issue, one use spacers and if the pad or blocks are properly sloped to drain not such a problem. Likewise more of a concern in a high rainfall area too.

----------


## ringtail

Problem is no one wants a treat pine staircase, especially on a Qlder and I totally agree. I couldn't imagine a more visually disturbing addition to house. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  TP mainly used up here for landscaping projects and small decks.

----------


## Bloss

> Problem is no one wants a treat pine staircase, especially on a Qlder and I totally agree. I couldn't imagine a more visually disturbing addition to house.

   :2thumbsup:  :Wink:

----------

